# Closed Shops Open Junihitoe Kimono at Ables



## jynxy87 (Apr 21, 2020)

The Able Sisters have the Junihitoe Kimono if anyone would like to stop by. Label is also in town. Feel free to shop at the Cranny as well.

No entry free but tips are appreciated (NMT, bells, DIYs).

Please stay on the brick path and please leave the trees and flowers alone.

I will PM you the Dodo code if you want to stop by.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Apr 21, 2020)

Can i stop by pls?


----------



## Sobia (Apr 21, 2020)

Can i come by if you got room?


----------



## MegBeth (Apr 21, 2020)

May I please stop by?


----------



## DeviumStella (Apr 21, 2020)

Would also love to stop by!


----------



## Terrabull (Apr 21, 2020)

How much is the kimono?  I'd like to visit please


----------



## Restin (Apr 21, 2020)

Thanks for opening. What Hemisphere are you in?


----------



## jynxy87 (Apr 21, 2020)

Terrabull said:


> How much is the kimono?  I'd like to visit please


The Kimono is 7,000 bells. I will pm you code as soon as I have a spot. You are next.


----------



## MrPolarBear (Apr 21, 2020)

Would love to stop by!  Thank you！

EDIT: Will bring an NMT as token.


----------



## Cnydaquil (Apr 21, 2020)

nvm


----------



## hazurei (Apr 21, 2020)

I would love to come by too!


----------



## jynxy87 (Apr 21, 2020)

Restin said:


> Thanks for opening. What Hemisphere are you in?


I am in the nNorthern Hemisphere.


----------



## theravenboys (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd love to visit!


----------



## jynxy87 (Apr 21, 2020)

To help keep track I will like your post when I send the code. I am trying to only have about 4 people at a time.


----------



## ZombieKayy (Apr 21, 2020)

May I come ? n___n


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd like to visit when there's room


----------



## jynxy87 (Apr 21, 2020)

A quick update Cranston is no longer crafting. I have edited the post to reflect this.


----------



## necronoia (Apr 21, 2020)

would love to stop by, thanks!!


----------



## wendz_808 (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi there i would like to visit if there is room or still open Thank you!


----------



## chibibunnyx (Apr 21, 2020)

If this is still open, I'd like to stop by!


----------



## jynxy87 (Apr 21, 2020)

My Ables closes in 20 min. I will try to get as many of you in as possible before then.


----------



## wendz_808 (Apr 21, 2020)

okay thank you and its okay if not, thanks for opening anyway!


----------



## jynxy87 (Apr 21, 2020)

Sorry someone quietly left I am sending out new codes.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020

I am closing because Ables is closing.


----------

